
Ask HN: How to market developers / data scientists at $100-150 online? - saasthrowaway3
Hello HN!<p>I have a team of developers (and data scientists) here in Sweden. Normal rates are around $100 &#x2F; h for on-site work, and it would be nice to be able to get approximately the same online.<p>Comparing ourselves to freelancers on eg Upwork there is a massive price differential. Even for sites like Toptal.com you can only expect to get $75 or so (not hard data, just my impression, could be wrong on that).<p>What is a decent strategy for overcoming this obstacle?<p>I&#x27;m guessing the answer has something to do with &quot;finding a really special niche&quot; and &quot;selling on value, not on cost&quot;?
======
sharemywin
You might look at some kind of blended offering. Obviously at those rates your
talking about senior type roles. So, some of the work could be done with
Junior type developers.

